# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  anfnger

## crazYglorY

hallooo.. also ich brauch mal hilfe.. ich will anfangen mit surfen und ich hab im prinzip keine ahnung, was fr equipment ich brauche l.. was wrdert ihr so empfehlen? 
wre toll wenn ich schnell empfehlungen erhalten wrde=) ich bin nmlich feuer und flamme endlich aufs wasser zu kommen=)

lg gru eure crazy glory

----------


## peterkesten

Also, erst mal ab in einen Surfkurs oder zu jemand anderem, der dir das surfen beibringt. der kann dir dann hinterher auch auf dein individuelles knnen, dein gewicht und deine reviere das richtige material empfehlen.
vorab etwas kaufen und dann das surfen selbst beibringen ist meist frustrierend und - auch bei gebrauchtmaterial - ein teurer spass. auerdem ist es ohnehin besser, die ersten geh(=surf)vrsuche auf geliehenem material zu verbringen und sich erst nach einiger zeit eigenen stuff zu kaufen. so spart man sich auf jeden fall die erste materialstufe aus der man ohnehin sehr schnell "rauswchst".

----------


## KIV

Hoffentlich hat der TE es in den vergangenen 13(!) Jahren geschafft, den Status Anfnger hinter sich zu lassen..?! ;P

----------


## Redaktion

Hi KIV, wellenreiter353 ist mutmalich ebenfalls Forenspammer und bereits gebannt. Immer die selbe Masche ;-)

----------


## KIV

Prima, dass Ihr hier so auf Zack seid! Andernorts treiben die Kameraden weitgehend unbehelligt ihr Unwesen... :/

----------

